# Gs3 or Vesuvius



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

*Whoch would you choose?*​
GS3150.00%Vesuvius150.00%


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

As many will know, theres a GS3 up for grabs on ebay.

question is, would you go for the GS3 or a vesuvius and why?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Vesuvius will be cheaper on Brasso.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you want to pressure profile?


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking for others opinions rather than to discuss myself as ive no experience of either. So im sitting on the fence looking in ...if that makes sense...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You won't find many users of both. What GS3, AV or MP?


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

AV


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're two pretty different machines then, can you not filter out which features you find more desirable and try to work from that? The V is also significantly cheaper.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gs3 would do for small pop up - vesivius wouldnt

what do you want it for - home or shop ?


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Home


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have owned both. You are asking people to comment on whether Nestle chocolate is nicer than Cadburys. The 2 machines are very different. The Vesuvius can imitate the coffee produced by any coffee machine in the world as it allows you to pressure profile. The GS3 has none outhouse features but does have a saturated group head which is very different to an E61. Think if you had just asked which you would prefer town without asking why, then the majority would ay GS3 as it has brand ownership built up over many years


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

More interested in user friendlyness, than branding. As i understand quality from both would be up there....

i guess the 'faff' factor v running n maintainance are considerations id be interested to know more about...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you pull a shot on a Vesuvius, you have to decide what sort of shot you want. If you go profile one, it will produce totally different shot or version to any of the other profiles. That would do my head in as I want to make a cuppa, not conduct a scientific experiment every time


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

If it's an MP with Strada mods then you can pressure profile also - but not quite as repeatably as you can with a Vesuvius.

Given the budget to buy either - it would depend on many different factors before anyone could make a decision.

For example - a Vesuvius won't fit under my kitchen cupboards and allow me to put cups on the warming tray, a GS3 will. Not that I've measured them both and checked you understand....

GS3 is deeper, probably wider and shorter... and if you want a great machine and have height constraints then it's a better choice for you than a V.

If you want pressure profiling and the GS3 is an AV then the V is a better machine for you, etc etc


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the brief summary, thats nicely summed up a few points.

height is no problem, and it is an AV model so no pressure profiling. Tbh most things for my situation seem to point toward the vesuvius...


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

bongo said:


> More interested in user friendlyness, than branding. As i understand quality from both would be up there....
> 
> i guess the 'faff' factor v running n maintainance are considerations id be interested to know more about...


LM linea mini? (that's what I would choose).


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> If you pull a shot on a Vesuvius, you have to decide what sort of shot you want. If you go profile one, it will produce totally different shot or version to any of the other profiles.


so long as they all taste good i see no problem lol


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

GlennV said:


> LM linea mini? (that's what I would choose).


well thats just a blooming boomerang! But, i dont particularly find it an attractive machine... Would put me off my coffee !


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I find I don't continually change profiles on the Vesuvius.

At the beginning I played around a lot with the profiling feature. After about six months I settled on a profile that suited the style of Bean I favour.

These are usually darker roasts with clearly defined flavours. I do keep one profile set as a lever machine would operate which I initially use for a new or unknown bean

From time to time I use lighter roasts giving more variety of flavour but I rarely enjoy them.

I looked hard at the GS3 when deciding on a new Machine nearly two years ago but went for the V which I felt suited my needs better.

I feel I really require a 2 group of which there are several new possibilities on the horizon.

Will bide my time as I am very happy with the V at the moment. Would just like to produce multiple drinks a little quicker.


----------

